# Stuck on clutch arm assembly



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

k ok















You can see in the pic the stud shaft ball with the white seats goes onto tube. But what stops the white (countershaft bushing) from sliding into tube. I looked into the restoration manual and it shows a washer.. I bought this kit at ames all pieces were to be included..


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That schematic is showing a washer/seat (#32) not shown in this '66 schematic.
The Z-Bar should be stepped so the plastic seat stops within the tube.


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> That schematic is showing a washer/seat (#32) not shown in this '66 schematic.
> The Z-Bar should be stepped so the plastic seat stops within the tube.
> View attachment 144410


Thank you


----------

